# fishing beaches north florida



## goodoleboyz250 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im coming from sc and wondering where a good family beach that offers good fishing and possibly a pier. Is the gulf better or Atlantic side. Something more north florida. Also what do I expect to pay for a licence and what are some regulations.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Flagler Beach has a pier. I walked on once while MsF350 was running a half marathon in St Augustine. Didnt fish but it looked nice.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

1BadF350 said:


> Flagler Beach has a pier. I walked on once while MsF350 was running a half marathon in St Augustine. Didnt fish but it looked nice.


I know I am answering this very old thread but maybe someone else is interested in the info. Jacksonville, St Augustine (St. Johns County Pier), Flagler Beach all have piers on the Atlantic. Vilano Beach has a pier on the river. Non-resident saltwater license is $17 for a 3 day or 30 for a week or 47 for a year. For regs, click here: http://myfwc.com/media/2834419/saltwater-seasons-chart-atlantic.pdf


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> I know I am answering this very old thread but maybe someone else is interested in the info. Jacksonville, St Augustine (St. Johns County Pier), Flagler Beach all have piers on the Atlantic. Vilano Beach has a pier on the river. Non-resident saltwater license is $17 for a 3 day or 30 for a week or 47 for a year. For regs, click here: http://myfwc.com/media/2834419/saltwater-seasons-chart-atlantic.pdf


License not required on piers in FL.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> License not required on piers in FL.


I don't know how it is in Northern Florida (as OP asked), but I had to get a license to fish the pier at Sanibel a while back. It might be the difference in a pier in a park versus one operating primarily for commercial purposes. ???


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ez2cdave said:


> License not required on piers in FL.


I don't know how it works exactly in Florida. I know most true piers I have been to like Flagler and St Johns do not require a license. But the Skyway Bridge (not really a pier a guess) does require a license.

That said, I was not implying that a license was required. The original post was asking about both beaches and piers and specifically asked how much a license cost.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I personally prefer the gulf side for north Florida. I LOVE Alligator Point Fl its pretty much as far north as you are going to get gulf side. It also offers some great fishing as well we've caught everything from 35+ pound bulls reds(my profile pic), to small cobia, to blues. All around great spot, very rarely any surf so to speak, Even better there's no people. I think the max people I have ever seen there is around 20 in a 1 mile radius.Great place to take kids, great shelling beach. and if you hunt around (especially way out on the last mile of the point, theres lots of fossilized sharks teeth) .Are you looking to rent a house or camp? If your looking to camp St. George Island offers a nice campsite just a little bit farther west. Also a great beach! When are you looking to go down there? The family and I will be at alligator point the 18th-25th this month.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Download the PDF version . . . Read PAGE 22.

*http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/*


----------

